# Litter Tessa x Wibo



## Selena van Leeuwen

*Litter Tessa x Wibo update 05/01 video*










dob: 04-24-09


----------



## kristin tresidder

they look like nice, healthy babies - love the dark brindles


----------



## Christopher Jones

Any black mali in them? I would be interested in seeing if you have a black mali as a grand parent does it throw blacks further on down the line.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EXJLo7sfv_k 
Tessa pups (1 week):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVpYRIR_fRs


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

@ Chris:

No, no black mali unlike the Anne litter (Anne is also Tessa mother). We've 2 mali girl who probably will turn out bleu/greyish (comes from Rambo and from Candor)
The most brindles are as dark as Spike & Nika.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

_Tessa pups 12 days_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9u8HPL3Zv9U


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

yesterday,3 wks 5 days, eating for the second time (minced meat a premade complete version)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sftr9yPX9y4


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

june 7th , 6 wks and 2 days...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kCgxkTyn7yo


----------



## kristin tresidder

they're looking good


----------



## Christopher Jones

kristin tresidder said:


> they're looking good


Are you still looking at getting a Wibo pup Kristin?


----------



## kristin tresidder

i get on a plane saturday morning


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

:mrgreen:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

It is gonna eat your bulldogs.


----------



## kristin tresidder

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> It is gonna eat your bulldogs.


yeah, the worst part is, it's "supposed" to be my bulldogs trying to eat the dutch shepherds...


----------



## kristin tresidder

jeff's bulldog killer at 7.5 weeks:












this photo of "lo" was taken on his second morning in NC. as you can see, he thinks he owns the whole state already.

thanks again dick and selena - for both a good dog and for your hospitality!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

HA you think I am kidding. LOL


----------



## Erica Boling

He's stunning! You must share more photos with us!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

You are not doing stupid stupid ****ing Sch with him are you ???


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Hey beautiful!

K, can I use this pic on my website? I'm planning of making photo albums of the pups on the puppypage when growing up.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You are not doing stupid stupid ****ing Sch with him are you ???


Unless you can convince her to do otherwise...yes she is!

:smile: You could have ask K. to bring back his littersister for you :mrgreen:


----------



## kristin tresidder

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> You are not doing stupid stupid ****ing Sch with him are you ???


 
**ducks**

that is the plan so far...

SCHH is the only thing that i know of, other than AKC obedience, in my near vicinity. i figured he'd be a better fit on the SCHH field than at an AKC show!




Selena van Leeuwen said:


> K, can I use this pic on my website?


of course! i have more on the computer at home waiting to get cropped and resized that i was going to email you guys later tonight. you can use any of the pics that i send you anytime  i told you to beware of all the photos that would come! LOL


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

That's a great looking pup, full of piss n vinegar I bet.


----------



## Christopher Jones

Hey, great pic Kristen. He looks like hes gonna be a nice looking dog. It appears from his attitude he thinks his not too bad either lol. 
I might need you to come and take some pics of my dogs, because I can never get the little bastards to stand still for a photo. 
So how did your trip to Holland go? Get to see any training? And did you get to play with your boys daddy? 
I have to agree with Jeff but, are you sure there isnt any ring sport avaliable in NC?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Christopher Jones said:


> And did you get to play with your boys daddy?


No, she refused to take a civil bite of Wibo :lol: :wink:


----------



## Harold Kuijpers

His brother  10 weeks old and 10 kg's


----------



## kristin tresidder

i see the incessant need to have something in their mouths is apparently genetic! good looking boy :razz:


----------



## Harold Kuijpers

Van Leeuwen's Bourne 12 weeks old


----------



## Drew Peirce

very nice, enjoyed the slide show


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Feeks (littersister of Bourne & Lo) 12 wkn, best way to translate her name (Feeks) is Bitch I think...


----------



## Timothy Stacy

Nice pictures. Good looking dogs for sure.


----------



## Ellen Piepers

Selena van Leeuwen said:


> Feeks (littersister of Bourne & Lo) 12 wkn, best way to translate her name (Feeks) is Bitch I think...


What a beauty!

Shrew is another option (as in The taming of...)


----------



## kristin tresidder

not to be left, out, lo (the gappay ball junkie) @ 12 weeks:
(i'm a bit behind on my photoshopping!)


----------



## Ellen Piepers

That last picture  Gorgeous.


----------



## kristin tresidder

"Lo" at 17 weeks:


----------



## Jack Martin

Great looking youngster. Teriffic pictures too...!!


----------



## Gerry Grimwood

The dogs from that Kennel sure have a look of their own. I really liked Angus.

Very nice pictures.


----------



## Chris Keister

YOu can see it in the eyes already.....


----------



## Harold Kuijpers

Van Leeuwen's Bourne, 20 weeks old. Pictures taken an hour ago. :-D


----------



## kristin tresidder

well, they're 6 months old already. actually, almost 7 now, but it's taken me that long to get these off of my camera.

"lo" on his 6 month birthday:




















i hope all of his siblings are doing well


----------



## Jason Lin

Wow, he looks awesome! In the second picture he looks like he is about to pounce on something. 

What kind of collar is he wearing?


----------



## kristin tresidder

"lo" at 8 months old. he is just over 25" tall & weighs 72#


----------



## Guest

kristin tresidder said:


> "lo" at 8 months old. he is just over 25" tall & weighs 72#


 
Big Boy looks good!!


----------



## Drew Peirce

yeah he's gonna probably end up around 85lbs by the time he's 2


----------



## Harry Keely

Yea I got a female thats going to be a monster of a girl too, probally 70 -80 lbs when fully matured. Its funny how dutchies come from small to big, to dark to light in color. But who cares right because there excellent workers. This was taking at just 6 months old. Not in ounce of fat just muscle.


----------



## Harry Keely

Hey Kristin how about giving me a call. I shot a PM with my number if you wouldn't mind please.


----------



## Debbie Skinner

Very Nice! =D>


----------



## Courtney Guthrie

Lo is very gorgeous! I'm beginning to appreciate the Dutchies. lol lol 

Courtney


----------



## Ellen Piepers

Kristin, what a gorgeous dog you've got!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Who cares what he looks like, where are the bite videos ?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Who cares what he looks like, where are the bite videos ?


 
Jeff, don't ask such an impossible question. You know the dogs we breed don't (won't) bite....:-\"

;-) Dick.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

What was I thinking ??


----------



## Amanda Caldron

What gorgeous dogs!!! Hope they all make their owners very proud. Looks that they are all very happy.


----------



## kristin tresidder

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> Who cares what he looks like, where are the bite videos ?



there aren't any, because i haven't done any bite work with him yet. lo's bite work will start this spring.

thanks for the compliments all - lo's a good dog and i'm lucky to have him


----------



## Harold Kuijpers

Van Leeuwen's Bourne, 40 weeks old. He weighs 35 kg and is 64 cm in height. His bite work has been tested and is excellent.



















The photographer came too close.


----------



## Harold Kuijpers




----------



## Timothy Stacy

That is a great looking dog


----------



## kristin tresidder

looking good... and biting. jeff will be happy ;-)


----------



## Candy Eggert

Can you out that beast?! Picture # 3 looks just like my boy when he's biting....that F.U. look :razz: 

Great looking dog Harold =P~


----------



## kristin tresidder

well jeff, i guess he'll bite:



















'lo' at 10 months old.


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen

Nice full bite!!!!

You can see where some patience can lead to.........:wink:

D&S


----------



## Harold Kuijpers

Very nice :smile:


----------



## Al Bincarousky

kristin tresidder said:


> well jeff, i guess he'll bite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 'lo' at 10 months old.


lo is a serious and intense dog. he is maturing very nicely and one can only wonder what we are in store for :wink:


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen

Well it is not video, but FINALLY you posted a bite pic. LOL Too bad he is all gayed out with Sch.


----------



## kristin tresidder

re-bumping the thread as they're 1 year old now. some pics taken on lo's first birthday & 7th training session last saturday:


































































one of these days i'll get around to some video too... i'd love to see some new pics of the other littermates if they're still around


----------



## Christopher Jones

He's looking great kristin. Keep up the good work. Are there any ring clubs near you?.......lol


----------



## Harry Keely

I wish there was a true ring club here in the Carolina's Chris. Also your dog looks great Kristin, most important thing is your working your dog.


----------

